# Fischerprüfung und Kurs. Aber wo?



## Wayfaring Strange (31. Juli 2008)

hallo.
Ich komme aus Hürth (direkt bei Köln) und würde gerne mal mit dem Angeln anfangen. Leider braucht man dazu einen Fischerschein. Dazu braucht man das Zeugnis einer Fischerprüfung. So weit, so gut.

Jetzt habe ich aber zwei Probleme:
1. Wo kann ich diese Prüfung in Hürth und Umgebung machen?
2. Wo kann ich einen Kurs machen, der mich darauf vorbereitet?
3. Was erwartet mich eigentlich in der praktischen Prüfung?

In den Weiten des Internet gibt es bestimmt jede Menge nette Leute, die mir dann auch bald ein paar Antworten zukommen lassen. Also danke im vorraus!


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Kurs. Aber wo?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402


----------



## Rudolf R. (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Kurs. Aber wo?*

hi mach dir wegen der prüfung nicht so viel gedanken ist voll leicht finde ich
im unterriecht auf gepast und zwei mal die fragen durchgegangen und schein in der tasche 
wenn du willst kannst bei uns hier machen in niederbieber bei weller


----------



## skrolle (1. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Kurs. Aber wo?*

Hallo,

wenn du bisher noch nie angeln warst und nicht genau weißt, wie man einen richtigen Knoten macht oder welche Rute man für welchen Fisch nutzt, empfehle ich Dir einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen. Ich hatte vor ca einem halben Jahr vom Angeln überhaupt keine Ahnung und war heil froh, dass es solche Kurse gab.
Informiere Dich doch einfach mal bei dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de

Mein Kurs war damals in Köln bei fischermans Partners (Mühlheim). Es mag aber auch bei Dir in der Nähe etwas geben.

Kleiner Tipp: Erkundige Dich so schnell es geht. Die nächsten Prüfungen sind soweit ich weiß im Winter, vielleicht gibt es noch einen Kurs für dieses Jahr.

Viel Erfolg

Martin


----------



## ernie1973 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung und Kurs. Aber wo?*

Die nächsten Prüfungen sind in der Tat gegen Ende des Jahres - und beachte bitte, dass die Behörde eine Vorlaufzeit von ca. 1,5 Monaten für die Anmeldung hat!!!

Wenn Du Anfänger bist empfehle ich auch den Besuch eines Kurses!

Infos bekommst Du zur Prüfung und zu unterschiedlichen Kursen auch in jedem guten Angelladen!

Viel Glück!

Ernie


----------

